# difference in the smart trays



## racnbrad (Jan 18, 2007)

I was total I need a smart tray,and I seen that there is different versions. Could some one explain the difference? Do I really need the latest?Thank You


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i know the SE has blue lights i dont thibnk theres a difference other than that


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i think the SE version can go to hold at 1.2v per cell whereas the older version highest was 0.9v per cell. They put a "buzzer" in the Se version. and I think it supposedly "holds" the voltage better. I usually pull it off when the lights go off anyway.. so...


BE SURE you plug in your battery the right way when you get the smart tray... =)


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The new "SE" version has "beeps" to let you know when cells are done, has a voltage cutoff range of 0-1.2 volts, and now has a new "hold" feature that when active brings your cells down to your selected voltage and holds them there until you take the pack off the tray. This hold feature works at any voltage you choose from 0-1.2 volts. The older version (and newer version with "hold" not active) lets the voltage jump back up once the cell reaches the cutoff you select.


----------



## jeffbhhs (Jan 10, 2007)

How do you activate the voltage hold? I thought it was automatic...?? thanks


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

It's activated just like the original versions "dead short" mode. Hold the set button while you are attaching the power cord. You have to do this each time you power up the tray or it will be in the "normal" mode.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

In my opinion the biggest benefit to the new SE series is the " HOLD " feature as thats the only way to truely equalize,,,, you can't have cells bounce back up after just being drawn down to a certain voltage.

The other slight advantage is you can set it at .8 or .9 for todays 4200 cells which are voltage depression sensitive.

There's other very good trays out there ,,, but this one is a very good bang for the buck :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Just bought a Tekin "Battery Doctor" which takes the cells down to .5 volts, is that too low for the 4200's? Thanks Ralf


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Ralf said:


> Just bought a Tekin "Battery Doctor" which takes the cells down to .5 volts, is that too low for the 4200's? Thanks Ralf



I hate to sway this thread off the original subject because both companys make a very good tray,,,,,,,,,, if you use the Battery Doctor , take your 4200's out after the lights go out , which is around .75 to .80 , you'll be fine.
Even if you forgot them for an hour , I don't believe you'd do any serious damage.

The Novak SE is a great unit and I'm kind of surprised you don't hear much about them.

Trays are such a personal preference that this debate could go on forever,

HAVE A GREAT DAY :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

battery doctor works, like the "chevy ford" battle, they say you dont want ..to go below the .9 on ib4200's blah blah.. i know ive gone way under and just after 1 run, they came back up in being decent packs.

i was reading that the "battery nurse" when paired with the "battery doctor" would work great wonders by "holding" the voltage. i guess it pumps a bit in if it goes too low, or something rather.... can't remember where i read it.. maybe the tekin site. ;-)

but again... any method that works for you, works for me. we each have our own preferences, and you can't go wrong with any one of the above mentioned discharge boards, trays etc...

heck, i see people still use the bulb discharger with a cutoff, and never equalize and they do just fine... at a club level.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I really like " TEKIN " but come on guys ,,,, a Battery Nurse ? Who came up with that idea ? or should I say name.

The've got us all brainwashed to buy all this crap to preserve a lousy $50.00 battery pack ??????????

How bought the chick on the package ,,, well if she was maintaining my battery's :thumbsup:


----------

